# RecipeDB - The Inglorious Basterd (sic)



## Noxious (17/9/10)

The Inglorious Basterd (sic)  Ale - American Pale Ale  Partial               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mashed for 60 mins @ 66C/Boiled for 65 mins, Fermented @ 14C.***'Comet' hops = CITRA (11.1% A/a) & 'Glacier' = GALAXY (13.4% A/a), not in h-options?!***Dry hopped directly with 10g of both Citra & Galaxy pellets @ secondary racking (S.G.=1013).   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg BB Ale Malt    0.3 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.25 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.2 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.1 kg Weyermann Caramunich II     2 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 10mins)    10 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 10mins)    10 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 26.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 11 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## MarkBastard (17/9/10)

How was it? I've never used those hops before.


----------



## Pennywise (17/9/10)

Loving Citra at the moment, recipe looks really nice Noxious. I'll put this in my ever growing list of brews to brew. Think I'd like it up around 40-45 IBU though B)


----------



## bullfrog (18/9/10)

Looks good. Haven't used Magnum but I've done two APAs that use Citra and Galaxy in much the same way as you have here. Both turned out winners. Couldn't keep them on tap long enough. The first one, in fact, made me start thinking about charging my mates admission into my house, it went that quickly 

I found that a very simple grist works well in this style of beer, too. I normally just go 4kg of a base malt (pale, pils, vienna, etc,) 500g wheat and 200-300g of crystal. If I'm feeling adventurous I may even add a kilo of Munich to add some body and extra alc. The desired effect of something like the carapils should be covered by the wheat.

The melanoidin is a good idea, though. Might throw some of that into my next APA. Do you find that 200g is a good quantity? Not too subtle? Not overpowering?


----------



## a1149913 (10/5/11)

I made this beer but i used Hallertauer rather than citra (didn't have any) and it turned out an absolute treat. Just wondering how i can make this into an all grain rather than using the DME? should i just use more of the BB ale until i get a good OG?

Cheers, Jacob


----------

